# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Trade and Industry on energy efficiency regulations for new buildings

## I Robot

South African public requested to comment on gazetted energy                      efficiency regulations      

 14 June 2010 

Members of the public and interested parties are invited to submit comments and inputs on the energy efficiency regulations for new buildings, that were published on Friday 11 June 2010, by the Minister of Trade and Industry, Dr Rob Davies. They have been published in the regulations section of Government Gazette No 33265. The regulations will form part of the deliverables of the National Energy Strategy that were identified in the Industrial Policy Action Plan (IPAP) to strengthen South African Standards and regulations for energy efficiency, and will be finalised by the end of 2010. 

The energy efficient regulation for residential and commercial buildings, places of learning and worship, certain medical clinics and other categories of buildings will make it compulsory for all new buildings to be designed and constructed to a standard that will make it possible for the user to minimise the energy required to meet the functional requirements. Significant energy savings can be affected by users as well as relieving pressure on the electricity supply grid. 

The different elements of the building envelope, i.e. roofs and ceilings, walls, windows, will have to meet minimum requirements for preventing heat loss (in winter) or heat gain (in summer) in order to meet the energy efficient targets. 

All buildings will also have to be fitted with renewable energy water heating systems such as solar water heating systems. Solar water heating systems will also have to comply with South African National Standards (SANS). The regulations require that buildings, heaters, air-conditions and mechanical ventilation systems will have to be energy efficient. 

The Department of Trade and Industry (the dti) in partnership with the South African Bureau of Standards (SABS) Technical Committee responsible for energy standards as well as the National Regulator for Compulsory Specifications (NRCS) have been instrumental in the development of regulations and supporting the South African National Standards (SANS).   

More...

----------

AndyD (16-Jun-10)

----------


## desA

Many thanks, very interesting.

----------

